# pee pad training, need help!



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a great Christmas. I'm having some trouble training Chelsea and I'm wondering if anyone can offer any advice. She pees on the pads, but will still pee everywhere else too. Whatever tips you can give me I'd appreaciate. I really need to get her trained, as I took her to my brothers place last night and him and his wife had a hissy fit when she peed on their carpet (yes they have a dog). My sister-in-law took her and rubbed her nose in it and there was nearly a death in the family as my mom had to restrain me from kick her A$$!!!!

Please help!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you all had a great Christmas. I'm having some trouble training Chelsea and I'm wondering if anyone can offer any advice. She pees on the pads, but will still pee everywhere else too. Whatever tips you can give me I'd appreaciate. I really need to get her trained, as I took her to my brothers place last night and him and his wife had a hissy fit when she peed on their carpet (yes they have a dog). My sister-in-law took her and rubbed her nose in it and there was nearly a death in the family as my mom had to restrain me from kick her A$$!!!!
> 
> Please help![/B]


Do you have a book on potty training or know the "ins and outs" of it? There are some threads here on SM about it but I'm having trouble finding what I'm looking for. In the meantime, I would get a book on it. PETsMART has some little paperback books on the subject that are good. 

GRRRRR, your sister in law needs to have HER nose rubbed in it!!!!









EDIT: I found what I was looking for .... Here is some info. JMM is our guru on potty training! She's on vacation right now so I'm posting some of her prior posts here:

FROM JMM: SM Thread - Examples or Tips on How To Potty Train 

I find the easiest thing is an x-pen collapsed down to about 2x4 ft. I cover the entire bottom with papers (wee wee pads). I put the pup in at potty time just like I would take them outdoors. As soon as they go, I open the pen and let them out and give them a treat. I put the pup in after eating, playing, waking up, etc. until I get a good sense of their schedule. I keep my pen in the kitchen and all playing is done in the kitchen next to the open pen. Once they start going in on their own while we're playing, I start offering a little more freedom. It takes time and confinement. When left alone I either extend the pen so papers are on one end and food/bed on the other or crate the puppy. 

Basically, you should use the same guidelines as you would for training a puppy to go outdoors. In my experience, I have found getting a consistent and reliably paper trained dog takes more time and work than training them to go outdoors.

FROM JMM: SM Thread - 4 Months Today

He is not having accidents, he has no idea that he has to go outdoors. 

1. Every accident is really your fault for not getting him outside in time. 

2. Playing puppies may need to go every 10-15 minutes. Sleeping puppies can usually go for 1 hour more than their age in months during the day, but for toy breeds with little bladders it can be a bit less. 

3. If your dog has the opportunity to have an accident, you gave it too much freedom. Crate time when you can't watching and leashing your puppy to you are the ideal ways to ensure supervision. Crate time is especially important so that dogs learn how to hold it for brief periods of time. 

4. Motivate your dog to go in the right place. Give good treats and praise when he goes outside every time. Go out with him on a leash each time and praise him. Ignore accidents in the house. Do not punish him. 

5. Set a schedule, especially for feeding and play time. This will help him to need to potty on a schedule. Wake up, outside, eat, outside, play, outside, nap, outside. Eating on a schedule will tend to have him defecating on a schedule which can help aid in housetraining. 

FROM JMM: SM Thread - Potty Training Frustrations

1. Not all dogs have the obvious signs. This pup I have now is the same way...she'll just walk along and go if you don't take her out. So, when she's playing, she can go 20-30 minutes. I set a timer and take her out every 25 minutes and tada, no accidents (and we have an elevator ride to get outside!). I carry her from her crate to outside when she gets released from the crate. Depending on his age, it may be every 15 minutes for him now. 

2. Let's make is impossible for him not to succeed. Take a small x-pen (2x4ft) or bathroom w/baby gate and cover the whole bottom with pads. Put him in there at potty time and wait. If he doesn't go within a few minutes, CRATE him for 10 and try again. Be stubborn! Repeat, repeat, repeat. Don't forget a really great treat when he goes in the right spot and, let him out as soon as he goes. Using this method most pups figure out fast that they get out if they go and it speeds things up. I used this method with my poop smearer. 

3. Set a schedule for crate time, play time, etc. This will help him learn to go at certain times and hold it. 

The rule in my house is don't give the pup a chance for an accident. It means we go potty a whole lot so she succeeds a whole lot. It also means if I'm not standing their watching and she's peed within the last 25 minutes, she has to be in her crate. It takes a lot of discipline (and a timer LOL) on my part, but the only time she has accidents is if I slack off.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for all that great info. I guess persistence and praise is key.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Is she getting better or just continues to pee everywhere? When I first got Mia she seemed to get worse instead of better, so it turned out she had a UTI. However, we do notice that she does pee in two increments. She was easy to housebreak once the infection cleared. Lucky took longer. Both are now 99.99% accident free.

A great and inexpensive book is "How to housetrain your dog in 7 days" by Shirlee Kalstone. Also there is a lady who sells an e-book her name is Theresa Heath ([email protected]).

Good luck to you!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks. I bought some spray at walmart that is supposed to make them pee where you spray. It seems to have helped as she seems to be getting better, but I think a book might help too. My concern is that my gran gets back from South Africa in 3 weeks and she needs to be trained by then. If she pees on the carpet in front of my gran she'll have a coronary!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there is progress with Chelsea??

Let us know!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> Just checking in to see if there is progress with Chelsea??
> 
> Let us know!!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]



The peeing is better. She is 99.9% pee pee pad trained with number1's. My problem is the pooping. Sometimes she uses pads, mostly she uses carpets. The thing is that I work so it's very hard to train her because I come home and she has done her business. I take her out before I leave but she seems to want to wait to do it inside. I feel like my house is going to be covered in pee pee pads forever


----------

